# Getting Very Long Ears to Stand Up



## Karimah (Jul 21, 2010)

So I've been working on my first fursuit for a while now and I've run into quite the roadblock. I'm re-creating the character Mia from .hack//INFECTION for Otakon this year and her ears are simply the devil for my shallow pockets.







And here would be my attempt at it:






I know all of the clear defects but hey, it's my first try XD. Anyway, my final focus is managing to get her ears to stay straight and balanced. I have a very limited budget so I've tried to make due with what I have.

The ears are made of foam, with a foam base as well as a different kind of foam that keeps them from completely flopping to the sides of my face. There is fishing wire holding them together. They are furred, but not completely to the point where I'm not willing to tear or cut what's necessary.

I readily have hot glue and fishing wire. I've been considering using a strip of elastic to balance them by running it on the inside of my mask from one ear base to another, using my chin as support.

Help? Ideas? Remember this is for Otakon which is in a few days so if I can't get it from Jo-Ann's or the crevices from my house I'm SOL.


----------



## Jesie (Jul 21, 2010)

WIRE! Particularly thick metal wire. Like a hanger wire maybe?

You'll need to wire it into the head of the suit so they don't droop. The ear itself will stop bending but you may find it will start to droop from the base. WIRE THAT SHEET GUD.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 21, 2010)

A plastic frame of very thin PVC pipes might get you some place. Alternatively follow ^^


----------



## Karimah (Jul 21, 2010)

Jesie said:


> WIRE! Particularly thick metal wire. Like a hanger wire maybe?
> 
> You'll need to wire it into the head of the suit so they don't droop. The ear itself will stop bending but you may find it will start to droop from the base. WIRE THAT SHEET GUD.



I was definitely considering wire, a hanger is a very good idea, I have plenty of wire ones lying around. The question is how I should go about wiring it...should I just try for one piece or three pieces placed on each edge and the middle of the back of the ear?



Fenrari said:


> A plastic frame of very thin PVC pipes might get  you some place. Alternatively follow ^^


 
I was trying to figure out some sort of plastic rig but everything I found online was pricey and only came in overwhelmingly large sheets. I didn't think of the PVC pipes...very very good idea. There's a Home Depot nearby that I'm sure has them.

Thank you so much for the help, I've been so frustrated over these ears. x.x


----------



## gdzeek (Jul 21, 2010)

at the last con i went to they recommended foam board used in those giant puzzle things http://images.bizrate.com/resize?sq=500&uid=1644942088, they're light and stiff.  

wire is a good option too but you gotta be careful with the sharp ends incase something goes wrong while suiting


----------



## Kiru-kun (Jul 21, 2010)

Jesie said:


> WIRE! Particularly thick metal wire. Like a hanger wire maybe?
> 
> You'll need to wire it into the head of the suit so they don't droop. The ear itself will stop bending but you may find it will start to droop from the base. WIRE THAT SHEET GUD.



I'm gonna have to go with this, reeeeeally strong wires should do some good in keeping ears up


----------



## RoseHexwit (Jul 21, 2010)

Yeah, you should try bending a hanger or getting similarly thick wire. The thickest I've found in the craft store is 16-gauge (the larger the number, the thinner the wire), and that's definitely not going to cut it.


----------



## Aden (Jul 21, 2010)

Remember that ears aren't just flat planes shaped like ears. They have a structure, like a pyramid with a side cut out. Take advantage of this.

They also do not sprout from the tip of the head.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 21, 2010)

Aden said:


> Remember that ears aren't just flat planes shaped like ears. They have a structure, like a pyramid with a side cut out. Take advantage of this.
> 
> They also do not sprout from the tip of the head.



Building a isosceles triangled pyramid from the pvc pipes might be what you need.


----------



## Karimah (Jul 22, 2010)

Okay I've taken all of your suggestions in thought and I've boiled down to being torn between the wire and the pipe. I'll try the wire first simply because I have a lot of wire hangers hanging around. The ears are unfortunately flat, but I was at a loss with them being so _large_ ;o; I had no clue how to give them proper shape. And I'll try to shift them over because you're very right Aden, they're awkward just hanging out in the center of the head >.<

So here's my next question, how do I go about getting the wire to hold the ear up? I understand attaching it to the base of the head but that is a mystery to me in and of itself. Should I just stab it into the foam and hot glue the hell out of it? I don't want to get stabbed halfway through the con x.x. Also, how do I get them to...balance, I guess would be the word. Stiffening them is all good but I want them to be static when I move my head, they wobble around right now.

I really wish I could just hop onto the pyramid of PVC pipes idea but I'm so caught up for time that waiting for a parent to take me to Home Depot may take a bit too long. However, if push comes to shove...


----------



## Jesie (Jul 22, 2010)

Why do trees not fall over in the wind? Because they have roots. Yer ears are crazy tall, and need good roots to not wobble. As I said before, you need to brace them at the base. A large flat bit of plastic should do it if you don't have any more wire.

Tho to be honest, there's a reason you never see many good suits with lonnnnng skinny ears. Long ears are always thick, with thick bases. Because skinny ears tend to flop. You want long ears that stand? Make them thicker.


----------



## Karimah (Jul 22, 2010)

Let me begin by saying you guys are the best :3 I appreciate all of your help soooo much. What Jesi said about roots really caused something to click and I put wire hangers with hooked ends into the ears, so that the hooks grip on to the base of the head, here's the result:






She's in no way perfect but I'm simply ecstatic to have her at this state 






The left ear is wonky because I have to adjust the placement of the hanger in it but it's far better than before :3


----------



## Fay V (Jul 22, 2010)

I would have suggested shaping some soft foam so that they look more like ears.


----------



## Karimah (Jul 22, 2010)

Fay V said:


> I would have suggested shaping some soft foam so that they look more like ears.


 
I wanted to, but I have two and a half more costumes to make in 6 days >.< It's on my list of future things to fix.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jul 26, 2010)

looks like a TV antenna stuck onto a dead rabbit.

my advice? spend 1 month making a quality costume ... not 6 days on making 3....


----------



## mrs.ferdo (Jul 26, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> my advice? spend 1 month making a quality costume ... not 6 days on making 3....



I'm afraid I must agree. 
If you really want it to look good, do some good research on different methods before just diving in... and spend some real time on it. 
Making a good suit takes lots of time, effort, and patience. And trial and error. 

Good luck though!


----------



## Hellerskull (Jul 26, 2010)

I don't have an experience in fursuit building... But I can at least try to help you. 

Judging those long ears you built in the picture is very 2-D to me and they are placed very closely to each other on top of the head which make them it look wooky.  I think it is better if you try to cut out light-weight sturdy cardboard and use it as a form of an ear and have it attached to some kind of thick wires or hangers to keep them straight, and stuffed it with soft foam.



> I wanted to, but I have two and a half more costumes to make in 6 days >.< It's on my list of future things to fix.



Why you have to make them in 6 days?

It's going to look like shit after you done that fast..


----------



## mrs.ferdo (Jul 26, 2010)

I suggest making them thicker, and carving out of one piece of solid sturdy foam. Here are some good examples. 

http://www.cosplayisland.co.uk/tutorials/fursuithead
http://www.tubee.net/video/pnhOulsjriw/Fennec-Mask.html
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ftyLrgRcIlQ&feature=related

Good luck.


----------



## Squattle (Aug 15, 2010)

I had the same problem with my first try for ears. So the second time, I used foam. My new ears are about six inches long and stand up great. I used the high density foam from Jo-Ann's. I would suggest doing the same. The bases will be very thick but just sculpt them just like the ears in the picture. Remember very thick base. I glued mine on and like I said, they stick up great.
before: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2520035/
after: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3605795/


----------



## Glitch (Aug 16, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> looks like a TV antenna stuck onto a dead rabbit.
> 
> my advice? spend 1 month making a quality costume ... not 6 days on making 3....


 
I must agree as well.
One high quality costume is a lot better than 3 less-than... no, not even gonna be nice.  One good one is better than 3 shitty ones.

Working on a time crunch is NEVER a good idea.
Sure, I may have finished my bodysuit in 2 and a half days, my fursuit head in 1, and the remaining parts in a matter of hours, but that is only because I know I can work fast.  And I wasn't even rushing; I just got in the zone of building and it just happened.  I'm naturally geared towards anything and everything artistic, too.  I know that most aren't.  :/


----------



## mrs.ferdo (Aug 16, 2010)

Glitch said:


> I must agree as well.
> One high quality costume is a lot better than 3 less-than... no, not even gonna be nice.  One good one is better than 3 shitty ones.
> 
> Working on a time crunch is NEVER a good idea.
> Sure, I may have finished my bodysuit in 2 and a half days, my fursuit head in 1, and the remaining parts in a matter of hours, but that is only because I know I can work fast.  And I wasn't even rushing; I just got in the zone of building and it just happened.  I'm naturally geared towards anything and everything artistic, too.  I know that most aren't.  :/


 
And even those of us like myself who are naturally geared toward things artistic sometimes take a while to build suits. 
Mine has taken me all summer to build, but that's because I need to work slowly, unlike Glitch. 
Whether or not you work fast or slow, it's all about the amount of effort put in.


----------

